# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Fejesa, martesa dhe dasma sipas zakoneve të Malësisë së Mbishkodrës

## fegi

Dasma fillonte atë ditë kur vajza-nusja niset nga shtëpia e prindërve. Dikur dasma ka zgjatë disa ditë, ndërsa sot kryhet për 1-2 ditë.Shkuesit ishin një ose dy persona të cilët i caktonte familja e djalit, ata shkonin në shtëpinë e vajzës dhe babait i kërkojnë vajzën.
Shqiptarët e Malësisë kanë ruajtur shumë zakonet nga e kaluara e veçanërisht ato rreth martesës. Dikur ai fis ose shtëpi që në shekuj me radhë nuk është korit as në luftë as në kohë të paqes i ka martuar më shpejt bijat e veta. Sot kjo traditë është duke u zhdukur. Ka qëlluar që vajzës të ia caktojnë fatin edhe pa e njohur bashkëshortin, e bile, ka ngja që fëmijëve tu caktohet fati pa lind. Martesa dhe zakonet rreth saj fillojnë prej se nisin shkuesit për të kërkuar vajzën për djalë. Dasma fillon atë ditë kur vajza-nusja niset nga shtëpia e prindërve. Dikur dasma ka zgjatë ca ditë, ndërsa sot kryhet për 1-2 ditë.
Shkuesit janë një ose dy persona të cilët i cakton familja e djalit. Ata shkojnë në shtëpinë e vajzës dhe babait i kërkojnë vajzën. Shkuesit duhet të janë të mençëm dhe njohës të mirë të kuvendit dhe zakonit të malësorëve. Ata zakonisht lavdërojnë djalin dhe shtëpinë e djalit. Babai i vajzës ka për detyrë t u japë fjalën pozitive ose negative atë ditë apo një ditë tjetër, të cilën e cakton ai. Dikur vajza nuk merrte pjesë në zgjedhjen e fatit të vetë, por pajtohej me atë burrë të cilin ia caktonin prindërit. Sot ky ligj mjaft i ashpër i mardhënieve familjare është liberalizuar mjaftë. Tani vajza të shumtën e rasteve vendos vetë për fatin e saj të ardhshëm. Pasi shkuesit marrin përgjigje pozitive, atëherë babai i vajzës bashkë më shkuesit dhe miqtë e rijnë caktojnë ditën e fejesës. Ndërkaq si shenjë jepet unaza, apo ndonjë stoli tjetër me vlerë, (gjerdan, arë etj.) Kur merret unaza konsiderohet se vajza është roguar (e kaparisur për djalë të caktuar). Pasorët në ditën e fejesës japin miqësinë (të holla). Pasorët me këtë rast u falin grave të shtëpisë të holla dhe vajzave që janë në atë vëllazëri. Ata sjellin një ferlik (dash të prerë për mish) dhe tri okë raki. Atë ditë caktohet zakonisht data e martesës. Mqeri është një sasi të hollash që jepet në ditën e fejesës ose më vonë. Në qoftes babai i vajzës nuk merr mqerin, do të thotë se vajzën nuk do ta martoj gjatë atij vitit. Të hollat që i merr babai i vajzës i përdorë për të prëgaditur pajën e nusërisë. Të hollat jepen sa për ti siguruar vajzës pesë xhubleta dhe pajën tjetër të nusërisë. Nëse pajën e nusërisë e siguron shtëpia e dhëndrit, atëherë pësorët nuk japin kurrfarë të hollash për këtë qellim. Qëllon që vajza pas fejesës nuk donë të marrë për burrë të fejuarin, atëherë kjo punë del në pleqëri. Pleqet nëse pajtohen se faji është i shtëpisë së vajzës sjellin vendimin që shtëpia e vajzës të paguaj dyfishë të gjitha shpenzimet që janë bërë rreth fejesës. Në këtë rast vajza mbetët e lirë. Nëse pleqëria mbetet pezull, atëherë shtëpia e vajzës i ka borxh sipas kanus një mashkull, ose sillet vendimi që vajza të ketë 24 dëshmitar. Nëse ngjan e kundërta, dmth djali nuk e donë vajzën e fejuar atëherë edhe kjo punë qitet në pleqërinë e fiseve të cilët sjellin të njëjtin vendim sikur edhe për vajzën. Edhe në këtë drejtim marrëdhëniet tani kanë ndryshuar - vajza mund të marr edhe burrë tjetër, por shtëpia e saj duhet të paguaj dyfishtë shpenzimet që janë bërë gjatë fejesës. Dasmorët-krushqit ditën e caktuar shkojnë për nuse. Ata zakonisht shkojnë të dielën në mbrëmje. Qëndrojnë atje ndërsa të hënën kthehen me nuse. Krushqit me vete marrin një dash të rrjepur me brirë në maje të cilëve i vënë një ose dy molla. Me vete marrin raki. Dikur për nuse shkonte një dasmoreshë, mirëpo ka qëlluar që nusen tia rrëmbenin, prandaj më vonë u dërgua për nuse një dasmor e një dasmoreshë ose një dasmoreshë e shumë dasmorë. Krushqit-dasmoret në shtëpinë e nuses, hane, pinë, luajnë e këndojnë. Krushqit çojnë unazën e kurorës nga shtëpia e dhëndrit.
Nisja e vajzës-nuses behët me një ceremonial karakteristik; ajo kapet për vargoj e vatrës për derë të shtëpisë, qanë me mallëngjim për shtëpinë, familjen e vëllazërinë që po i lënë. Para se të dalë nga shtëpia e sjellin tri herë rreth zjarrit dhe pastaj vëllai më i madh ia mbath opingën apo këpucën e djathtë.
Kryetari i krushqve në të dalunën e nuses nga dera e shtëpisë ia vënë unazën në gishtin e dorës së djathtë. Ai atëherë në shenj gëzimi shtien me pushkë. Nusja posa del nga shtëpia qanë. Në oborr të shtëpisë të gjithë përqafohen me të. Njeri nga më të afërmit e saj e sjell tri herë në atë krah ka lind dielli e pastaj ia dorëzon dasmorit i cili e kap për dore. Nusja duke u larguar u len lamtumirën më të afërme duke valëvitur shamin e bardhë me të cilën ka mbuluar fytyrën me duvak. Shoqet e saja e përcjellin me këngë të ndryshme, por nga një herë edhe qajnë prej mallëngjimit. Krushqit me nuse duhet të arrijnë në shtëpinë e dhëndrit para se të muget nata. Mirëseardhjen e krushqve me nuse e pret e tërë fshati me këngë.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ajo në foto ngjan sikur e kan mar me e pushkatu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## cool_shqype

a jane zakone tonat apo te dikuj tjeter.... qe gjate shekujve jane injektuar dhe asimiluar prej nesh..???????

----------


## mia@

Te dasmat mire kane bere qe jane zhdukur ca zakone. Cifti i shkrete vetem kenaqesi nuk provonte diten e marteses.

----------


## alnosa

Gjithsesi mua disa zakone me pelqejne te ruhen megjithse kohet kane ndryshuar.Ajo thyerja e bukes (kulacit) sapo hyn tek dera e shtepise se burrit ,apo te lyesh me mjalte deren e shtepise jane gjera te bukura  etj ,etj .Edhe nje gje qe akoma ne fisin tim perdoret dhe sidomos ne fshat eshte barjaku (ne mos gaboj) me tre moll siper dhe ne fund mollet duhet ti hane beqaret ... :buzeqeshje: 
Mia@ akoma ne disa zona rruhet ky zakon ku nusja dhe dhendrri duhet te qendrojne ne kembe dhe duhet te kercejne nje here apo dy apo tre here dhe jo me shume ,po nejse ...

Une nje gje nuk kane kuptuar dhe kush  e di le te na e spjegoi,pse kur merret nusja dhe me pas niset njerezit e nuses (krushqit) per ne shtepine e dhendrrit dhe numri i tyre duhet te jete tek ,..9-11-13.... dhe asnjehre numer cift.Sapo e vura re ne martesen e kusherires time dhe pse pyeta me thane ashtu na e do zkoni ...Me beri pershtypje  :buzeqeshje: 


Tema eshte e kendshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Edhe mua disa zakone me pelqejn,si pershembull,ne Shkup eshte nje nate ku te gjitha nuset vishen  me dimia dhe vallxojn,tani pasi te shpendahen mesafiret te rinjet dhe te rejat duke kenduar kerkojn pula dhe qfardo pije qe ta kalojn naten duke ngren dhe kenduar deri ne mengjes ne obor, ku edhe e ndezin nje zajar te madhe dhe vallxojn rreth flakes. Gjate nates luajn edhe disa lojra qe sme kujtohen emrat si pershembull me gjet unazen duke i rrafur duart e njeri tjetrit.*

----------


## no name

> *Edhe mua disa zakone me pelqejn,si pershembull,ne Shkup eshte nje nate ku te gjitha nuset vishen  me dimia dhe vallxojn,tani pasi te shpendahen mesafiret te rinjet dhe te rejat duke kenduar kerkojn pula dhe qfardo pije qe ta kalojn naten duke ngren dhe kenduar deri ne mengjes ne obor, ku edhe e ndezin nje zajar te madhe dhe vallxojn rreth flakes. Gjate nates luajn edhe disa lojra qe sme kujtohen emrat si pershembull me gjet unazen duke i rrafur duart e njeri tjetrit.*


Per naten e arifones thujsh?  :perqeshje:  xhi dalin i grishin njerzit per dasem?  :buzeqeshje:  kendi ka ne niher okolla hakshamit cucat e reja xhi jan mledh dalin ni kruk te kojshit naper muhalle me dahire ;d, a masandi mazdarke mlidhen kejt top e taur fesneja(njerzit e familjes, pi ato ma ngat, njer ato xhi si kije kurxho :d), lujn valle e kendojn. E masandi naten dalin me limuzina grishin teko tiqe te farefisi(ene ato u japin xhoja, bumbunjera,napolitanka,pare,pula te pjekme, ose denjo xhi ka pula nshpej hin ne kutar e zen njo ene ta ep txhall hahaha). mbasi kthehen nshpej, disa prej mysafireve, te familjes shperndahen neper shpejat e veta, kurse djem e cuca te reja rejn nen sabah, han , pejn lujn turli lojash e cekshau. 
Ajo loja me unazen xhi e mcefen, e ka emnin mihiri hahah, e maj mend ne dasmen e minxhes kur u marta, kur lujtem ket loj u zatekem kejt gungsha,inatcor. nuk kallxojshna kush e ka unazen, na u anjtshin duret tu sell me pishkir, ma sir kom pas une me vllajn tem cac sham xhi na dhejmshin duret, gjajti sa nuk u perlajtem alis ahhaah.  


p.s; ce neser kur de vjene tetovarja ne forum, da e lexoje kete ene det kallxoje deni histori pi ka ane vete, ose deni loj tre :d

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*thekthi m'ke lodh deri sa e lexova postimin tend
Per kete mbremje e kisha fjalen,tani ne nje dasem kur nje tete u martua edhe pse qe nje dasem moderne, naten e kenes ka fundi i mbremjes e moren shoqet e ulen ne mes te salles dhe ja hudhen nje shami te kuqe dhe filluan ta kandojn me kenga qe e beren edhe te qaj me ze.......Ne fund ja lyen duart me ken,ishte inetersan se te gjidha kenget dhe vete ajo festi ishte plot emocione.

Po ju te Shqiperis keni ndonje zakon qe e perdorin akoma?*

----------


## alnosa

> Per naten e arifones thujsh? :  p xhi dalin i grishin njerzit per dasem? :  ) kendi ka ne niher okolla hakshamit cucat e reja xhi jan mledh dalin ni kruk te kojshit naper muhalle me dahire ;d, a masandi mazdarke mlidhen kejt top e taur fesneja(njerzit e familjes, pi ato ma ngat, njer ato xhi si kije kurxho :d), lujn valle e kendojn. E masandi naten dalin me limuzina grishin teko tiqe te farefisi(ene ato u japin xhoja, bumbunjera,napolitanka,pare,pula te pjekme, ose denjo xhi ka pula nshpej hin ne kutar e zen njo ene ta ep txhall hahaha). mbasi kthehen nshpej, disa prej mysafireve, te familjes shperndahen neper shpejat e veta, kurse djem e cuca te reja rejn nen sabah, han , pejn lujn turli lojash e cekshau. 
> Ajo loja me unazen xhi e mcefen, e ka emnin mihiri hahah, e maj mend ne dasmen e minxhes kur u marta, kur lujtem ket loj u zatekem kejt gungsha,inatcor. nuk kallxojshna kush e ka unazen, na u anjtshin duret tu sell me pishkir, ma sir kom pas une me vllajn tem cac sham xhi na dhejmshin duret, gjajti sa nuk u perlajtem alis ahhaah.  
> 
> 
> p.s; ce neser kur de vjene tetovarja ne forum, da e lexoje kete ene det kallxoje deni histori pi ka ane vete, ose deni loj tre :  d


Sa lek do te ma perkthesh se u thinja une duke lexuar kete dhe asgje skuptoj  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: .

----------


## alnosa

> *thekthi m'ke lodh deri sa e lexova postimin tend
> Per kete mbremje e kisha fjalen,tani ne nje dasem kur nje tete u martua edhe pse qe nje dasem moderne, naten e kenes ka fundi i mbremjes e moren shoqet e ulen ne mes te salles dhe ja hudhen nje shami te kuqe dhe filluan ta kandojn me kenga qe e beren edhe te qaj me ze.......Ne fund ja lyen duart me ken,ishte inetersan se te gjidha kenget dhe vete ajo festi ishte plot emocione.
> 
> Po ju te Shqiperis keni ndonje zakon qe e perdorin akoma?*


CFARE ESHTE KENA ?!

----------


## _Mersin_

Nuk e di po andej nga veriu kane nje zakon.Kur i hyn burri nuses ne dhome njerzit fillojne me i kendue nje kenge erotike qe ti kujtohet burrit pse ka hyre ne dhome dhe mos e ze gjumi te shkretin.Kur e mora vesh vdiqa duke qesh.Kush zone e perdor do thoni ju?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> CFARE ESHTE KENA ?!


*Kena  = Hene eshte nje lloj ngjyre ne form te pudres qe perbehet nga argjili.
eshte perdor per zbukurimin e duarve dhe akoma perdoret sidomos ne vendete oriontale.
Shiko foton.

*

----------


## no name

> *thekthi m'ke lodh deri sa e lexova postimin tend:D
> Per kete mbremje e kisha fjalen,*


Hahaha, oni ndash se tej tduhet dialekti jon :p, kadale,kadale da e mcojsh per merak :D




> *tani ne nje dasem kur nje tete u martua edhe pse qe nje dasem moderne, naten e kenes ka fundi i mbremjes e moren shoqet e ulen ne mes te salles dhe ja hudhen nje shami te kuqe dhe filluan ta kandojn me kenga qe e beren edhe te qaj me ze.......Ne fund ja lyen duart me ken,ishte inetersan se te gjidha kenget dhe vete ajo festi ishte plot emocione.
> *


Nata e kanes me perpara jane mbledhur vajzat e reja dhe grate nga familja e dhendrit dhe shkonin te shpia e nuses atje ja vendonin kanen, i benin adetet lol. Vallzojn dhe kendojn me dahire,(me duket se i kendojne nuses si do e lere shtepine e vete, njerzit e familjes), ama me kenge nemje/mallkimi per pjestaret e familjes te nuses. Intersant eshte kjo, se i bejne te nervozohen ato haha. Pastaj ne fund e ulin ne karike nusen ne mes, ja hudhin nje shami(si e ke thene edhe ti), dhe duke e kendu ja lyejn duart me kane, dhe e qojne nusen te qaje me ze. :d

Ndersa tani ne keto kohet moderne, naten e kanes e bejne/organizojne neper restorante/salla dasmesh. Marin muzike,kengetare, dhe te dyja familjet i therasin njerezit e tyre te aferm(vajzat-grate), kercejne,luajne valle hudhin urime, pastaj e sjellin nusen me dhendrin, i fusin edhe ato ne valle. Dhe ne fund e ulin nusen, ja hudhin shamine e kuqe, e kendojne duke ja vendu kanen dhe kaq. lol





> Sa lek do te ma perkthesh se u thinja une duke lexuar kete dhe asgje skuptoj :D :p.


100 $ , me gjith tvsh te behen 200$. :D Mi bej gati, edhe mi nis me w.union haha
(une me qellim e shkrujta ne dialektin tone, se ju i keni mesu nga nja 2-3 llafe, dhe i perdorni ketu ne forum,  hiqeni sikur kuptoni :p)

Qe perkthimin;

Para se te behet dasma,dita e marteses eshte nje nate e arifones(keshtu quhet kendej :D) , mblidhen njerezit nga familja e dhendrit(nga ato me afer, e deri ato me te larget. Vjen ndonje edhe qe nuk e ke gje, thjesht per qejf, ose farefis pas farefisi lol), nga hakshami(kur fillon eret) dalin vajzat e reja nje xhiro neper mahalle,te komshijte duke kendu me dahire, dhe i ftojne per diten e dasmes. E ato u japin pare, ose bombone,embelsira e kshu gjonash.(keto gjerat qe ua japin, i ruajne per ti henger gjate nates qe do rine deri ne mengjes, edhe me ato para blejne gjera tjera). Kur kthehen nga komshijte, mlidhen edhe me shume njerez, fillojne luajne valle,kendojne e kshu. Ndersa naten nga ora 22/23, hypin neper vetura, dhe shkojne tek farefisi gjere i dhendrit, nga katundi ne katund, nga njeri qytet, ne ate tjetrin qe e kane me afer e kshu. Nga ta kete dhendri farefisin lol. :D Tek te gjithe keto qe shkojne, ato u japin vajzave dhurata,gjera te ndryshme, qe te kene per te henger, e te bejne qejf ate nate te mbledhurit. Mbasi i mbarojne, kthehen te shtepia e dhendrit, hane buke ne pik te nates lol cfare kane pergadit te zotit e shpise, torte,embelsira e gjera tjera. Dhe pastaj gra e burra shkojne neper shtepite e veta, dhe rine vetem te rinjte/rejat,beqaret deri ne mengjes. Duke bere shaka,muhabete dhe luajne lojra te ndryshme.


Pastaj ka adete tjera plot; thyerja e kulacit(bukes). Nxjerja e nuses ne uj, i japin netllen me bisht dhe e cojne te fshije oborin e shpise. Goja te behet nusja puntore. :D

Disa jane vertet interesante :), tani edhe pse i bejne dasmat moderne, po prap disa adete i ruajne, i bejne perseri. 





> CFARE ESHTE KENA ?!


Te ka tregu Xhenet. :)

----------


## alnosa

> 100 $ , me gjith tvsh te behen 200$. : D Mi bej gati, edhe mi nis me w.union haha
> (une me qellim e shkrujta ne dialektin tone, se ju i keni mesu nga nja 2-3 llafe, dhe i perdorni ketu ne forum, hiqeni sikur kuptoni : p)


Epo thash edhe une te mesoja malokshen po ja qe qenka shume e veshtire ,po do e mesoj une 2 fjale e nga 2 fjale  :ngerdheshje: .Gur gur behet kalaja  :perqeshje: 
Flm Jeto : )


Nje tradit e bukur eshte kur vjen nusja ne shtepi ne kepuc ve leke ,dhe duhet nje djal i vogel qe ti heqi kepucen dhe ti marri leket .Lum ai djal i vogel qe zgjidhet per te hequr kepucen nuses se valon 100,200 dollarshja ne kohen e sotme  :ngerdheshje: .Nuk e di e keni ju shqiptaret e maqedonise dhe kosoves apo jo ?!

Xhenet flm une hera e pare degjoj per kete 'kena',ne dasmat ku kam shkuar une dhe sidomos ne jug nuk kam pare asnjehere gje te tille .gjithsesi qenka goxha gje e bukur .

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Xhenet flm une hera e pare degjoj per kete 'kena',ne dasmat ku kam shkuar une dhe sidomos ne jug nuk kam pare asnjehere gje te tille .gjithsesi qenka goxha gje e bukur .


*Sps e dashur,por kete me kepucen ma kujtove nje adet tjeter qe kam pare ne Shkup.
Te neve nuses nuk i vejn para ne kepuc edhe pse qenka e bukur kjo tradit, por para se me dal nusja nga makina ja vendosin nje bebushe mashkull ne prehr gjoja qe nusja te ben djal dhe nusja i jep dhurat femijut po ashtu edhe kur e shtrojn shtratin e dhendrit prap kam pare nje femij te rrokullisin ne shtrat pâra se te futet dhendri.
E sa per kupucet e di qe kur shkon dhendri per here te par ne shtepin e prinderve te nuses per dark,shoqet e nuses apo dikush tjeter i fut ne kepucen e dhendrit nje veze kryp apo sherbet vetem per te ngacmuar dhendrin ose ja mshefin kepucet per te len para.*

----------


## Mariani

> Nuk e di po andej nga veriu kane nje zakon.Kur i hyn burri nuses ne dhome njerzit fillojne me i kendue nje kenge erotike qe ti kujtohet burrit pse ka hyre ne dhome dhe mos e ze gjumi te shkretin.Kur e mora vesh vdiqa duke qesh.Kush zone e perdor do thoni ju?


ndaje dhe me ne tjeret se vertet duket zakon interesant. ne cilen zone perdoret dhe cfare fjalesh ka kanga nqs i di.  :ngerdheshje: 


p.s. ne disa zona te shkodres asht zakon qe naten e pare dhandrri dhe nusja mos me fjet bashk  :ngerdheshje:

----------

